# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzike instrumentale e zgjedhur.

## benseven11

James Last - La Playa

----------


## benseven11

Herb Alpert - A Taste of Honey

----------


## benseven11

Sandra Dee. "A Summer place" muzika e bukur

----------


## benseven11

A Whiter Shade of Pale -Procol Harum
Muzike e famshme

----------


## benseven11

CARAVELLI - Sound Of Silence- Bjutifull

----------


## benseven11

GIOVANNI MARRADI -Try to remember

----------


## benseven11

Caravelli - Rain and Tears

----------


## benseven11

Sealed With A Kiss  -super-*********
kitara nje mrekulli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyNqRWgKJTk\

----------


## benseven11

I Want To Know What Love Is - The Shadows
FABULOZE

----------


## benseven11

The Shadows: Hello


melodia e kenges"hello" kenduar nga Lionel Richi

----------


## benseven11

THE SHADOWS Always on my mind

----------


## benseven11

BERNWARD KOCH - Touched by love

----------


## benseven11

BERNWARD KOCH - Close your eyes

----------


## benseven11

Concerto De Aranjuez Adagio - Joaquin Rodrigo












.

----------


## benseven11

Hawaii Five-O (IN STEREO)

----------


## benseven11

Rain and Tears - Romantic violin

----------


## benseven11

Paul Mauriat - YO TE AMO , YO TAMPOCO

----------


## benseven11

Mantovani - Theme from Romeo and Juliet

----------


## benseven11

THEME FROM A SUMMER PLACE-James Last

----------


## benseven11

Herb Alpert - Spanish Flea

----------

